# Block Detection on a Outdoor DCC system



## Nanashi (Oct 13, 2021)

So I have fallen down the rabbit hole of model train DCC systems for my upcoming layout construction. I will share with you what I have come across, and believe I can make work OUTDOORS for Block Occupancy Detection.

So to start, I am going to be running my trains battery power and controlled by Railpro. My DCC system of choice will be the Roco Z21 Black (Not the Z21XL offered by Train-li. It is not compatible with their Z21 detectors) I chose this unit as I really like the look of the app, being able to set up routes that align switch points, and view real time block occupancy on your layout diagram. Its wireless with a WiFi connection so you can have it set up on a phone or tablet.

Now for the block sections, we are using products from our friends across the pond at DCC Concepts out of the UK. I plan to use reed switches on ether end of the block with a magnet attached to the underside of my locos. Those reed switches will be attached to a DCC Concepts AD-2fx decoder in the terminal connections for pushbuttons.


*AD-2fx*
Cobalt iP DCC Decoder FX Stall Motor Drive (2-way Output)

As you can see, this little decoder comes with some nice features. It has a terminal for IO Feedback. It also has a built in section for connecting LED Signals. Since you can use 1 pushbutton switch across the L and R terminals, you can set it up that as the locomotive enters the block from ether direction, the LEDs could change from green to red. As the locomotive passes over the reed switch at the other end of the block, it will flip the circuit back, and the LEDs would change to green.

Now you can take your Feedback wire from the AD-2fx and connect it to a Roco z21 detector x16 or a Digikeijs DR4088RB-opto. I am still not sure which way I want to go as far as detector modules. This setup gives you 16 blocks to cover per module and works inside the Z21 app to show occupancy of the sections it is connected to. The Z21 Control Station can handle 160 feedback address so you have a lot of options.


*10819 - Z21 DETECTOR X16

Z21 DETECTOR X16 - Products - Roco z21








www.z21.eu*

Wire and Weather proofing.
This one takes a little bit of trial and error. As I haven't setup a system yet, I have no results to give you. But what I plan is this.
Using 8/2 AWG Landscape Wire as my DCC accessory bus, I can have that run along the tracks to a ip66 waterproof junction box with water tight grommet. Feedback wire can be handled with 14/1 AWG Underground Sprinkler Wire. For the Reed Switches, I plan to go with 14/2 AWG Underground Sprinkler Wire. I am hoping this size wire will help with the voltage drop across the system. Multiple systems would be used across the layout.
(i.e. DCC Booster to X# of AD2-fx to dual Reed Switches. Then X# of AD2-fx back to 1 Feedback Module next to DCC Booster.) 


Now for track side signals, I emailed Shiloh Signals directly as he no longer has his website up. This is a past time activity for him, not a full time job. So you are limited to 3 signals per order. Im going with the single head Searchlight Signal

[email protected]



Give me your opinion on what I have dreamed up. Think it will work? I hope it does. LO








L

-Jay-


----------

